# Realistic Sounding Midi?



## <Luke> (Nov 12, 2009)

I have written a few songs over the past few months with Midiillustrator Maestro and I think they would sound awesome if it clearly wasn't a midi sequence. Is there any software that has realistic sounding midi insturments? I'd prefer one with a staff layout(like sheet music) rather than a standard layout like Garageband of FL Studio. Cost isn't an issue at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2009)

Polyphonic is the pseudo technical term that usually gets thrown around.

Perhaps sticking with the midi theme but going instead for the XM, IT or one of the many module formats, if you will excuse the term think keygen/cracktro music as they are almost invariably made using it.

Alas it has been years since I set anything up but have a look in that world before you outright dismiss such concepts.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2009)

what you need is a WaveTable.
it's software replacing generated midi sound with real instrument's wav sequence.

I suggest WinGroove (shareware, but there are serials floating around I think).
It's a midi player and it can be installed as a midi output device for all windows applications, providing your software let you change the output device.
It's creating a little "lag" from processing the sound, so if you are playing within your score's software, you will notice the sound is not played at the time the position bar is over your notes, but you will find it great anyway


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 28, 2009)

> I have written a few songs over the past few months with Midiillustrator Maestro and I think they would sound awesome if it clearly wasn't a midi sequence. Is there any software that has realistic sounding midi insturments? I'd prefer one with a staff layout(like sheet music) rather than a standard layout like Garageband of FL Studio. Cost isn't an issue at all.



This site allows you to convert midi to .mp3 files for free. They even have 5 sets of instruments you can download. I have tried it and it works 
pretty well and sounds halfway decent.

Here is the site http://www.hamienet.com/midi2mp3


----------

